# ??? on a ryobi lathe..



## gokartergo (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a chance to pick up a Ryobi 18" Mini Lathe Model ML618.  With a set of chisels.. He doesn't now what brand they are.  But I can get them for $60.00.. I now the ryobi lathe isn't made anymore.. But from what I can tell it is a VS.. is this lathe worth it??Is iit a MT1 or MT2?? This will be for my daughter.  Thanks


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't know much about the lathe, but it could always be a dedicated buffing station if all else fails.


----------



## gokartergo (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />Don't know much about the lathe, but it could always be a dedicated buffing station if all else fails.



That's what I just started thinking.  Also this is a estate sell.. So who nows.. The chisels might be worth the $60.00.. The guy I talked to doesn't now anything about it..


----------



## papaturner (Apr 24, 2007)

It`s a tool man go for it..Perry


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 24, 2007)

I remember the Ryobi lathe.  I thought it was a fairly nice looking little lathe, but looked like it might be fairly light weight??  As I recall it was variable speed.  I would think it would be MT1.  $60 sounds like a good price for the chisels and the lathe!!


----------



## Russb (Apr 24, 2007)

You might want to take a look at this.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ryobi-18-Variable-Speed-Mini-Lathe-w-4-sets-of-knives_W0QQitemZ200103589577QQihZ010QQcategoryZ42282QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/316134651.html


----------



## gokartergo (Apr 25, 2007)

On the ebay.. The shipping will kill it. On the craiglist.. That is $15.00 more.. And I'll have to drive three hours to get it.. The one I was looking at is only 45 minutes..  But I guess the prices are telling me it is pretty cheap...


----------



## low_48 (Apr 26, 2007)

The Ryobi is just about a step up from a sewing machine. It'll turn a pen but I imagine it will bog down if she's not careful. I'm not sure it has a morse taper. I was thinking the drive spur was threaded on. The only one I used was easily 15 years ago. Remembering anything that long ago is a miracle.

Just did a google; found a guy asking about finding a drill chuck with a 1 morse taper for his Ryobi headstock. See, I can't remember that long![:I]


----------



## gokartergo (Apr 26, 2007)

I picked it up.. It's not a bad little lathe.. I still like my Jet and won't give that up.. She like the Ryobi better then my Jet already..LOL
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=23886


----------

